# Duyuru > Gündem >  Kim bu "GENÖ SİVİLLER"?

## bozok

*KİM BU SİVİL GENüLER*

 
*Kin, nefret ve öfke dolu*
BU yıl yeniden bayram ilan edilen 1 Mayıs kutlamalarına çok şüpheli gölgeler düştü. En ateşli ve acımasız eylemcilerin iyi giyimli, tam donanımlı ve hazırlıklı gençler olması dikkat çekti.


*üekiçle ne kutladın!*
SAPAN gibi basit ama etkili silahlarla işe başlayan saldırganlar, ardından polise kaldırım taşı yağdırdı. Bu arada bazı gençler de yanlarındaki çekiç ve gaz maskeleriyle bankalara saldırdı.


*Fiyat araştırdık* 
İşüİ çocuğu olmadıkları en küçük aksesuarlarından bile açıkça belli olan saldırganların giysileri için küçük bir fiyat araştırması yaptık. Sonuç, tümünün de üzerlerinde adeta küçük birer servet taşıdığını kanıtladı.



**

**

**

**

**

**




*İşçiye bayramı zehir ettiler* 
GERüEK işçi ve emekçilere bayramı zehir eden gruplar, çevrede büyük hasara yol açarken, vatandaşların da sert tepkisini çekti. Harbiye’de cuma namazından çıkanlar, ‘kutlama’ adı altında olay çıkaran göstericilere saldırdı. Polis, eylemcileri güçlükle kurtardı. 


*1 Mayıs bilançosu: 108 gözaltı, 41 yaralı*
* İSTANBUL Valisi Muammer Güler, çıkan olaylarda toplam 108 kişinin gözaltına alındığını, 21 polis ve 20 vatandaşın da yaralandığını açıkladı. 


*TAKSİM MEYDANI, 32 YIL ARADAN SONRA KUTLAMALARA YENİDEN AüILDI*


*İşüİYE BAYRAMI ZEHİR ETTİLER*
İstanbul’da işçi sendikalarının katılımıyla gerçekleşen 1 Mayıs kutlamalarına provokatörler gölge düşürdü. üıkan olaylarda 21’i polis 41 kişi yaralandı, 108 gösterici de gözaltına alındı 




*Haber: Salim YAVAşOğLU*

1 Mayıs 1977’de çıkan olaylarda 36 kişinin ölmesi sonrasında işçilere kapanan Taksim meydanı dün yeniden kutlamalara sahne oldu. Ancak, DİSK, Türk-İş, Hak-İş ve KESK’in katıldığı kutlamalara provokatif grupların eylemleri gölge düşürdü. İşçilerin Taksim’e yürüyüşü Pangaltı’dan başladı. DİSK Genel Merkezi önünde sabah saatlerinde toplanan kalabalık grup, Pangaltı’ya doğru yürüyüşe geçti. Burada yapılan görüşmeler sonunda kalabalığı “makul” bulan polis, Taksim’e yürüşe izin verdi ve işçiler 32 yıl aradan sonra yeniden Taksim meydanına çıktı. Yaklaşık 5 bin kişilik grup sloganlar atarak 1 Mayıs’ı kutladı. Kutlamalar sırasında bazı göstericiler polisle çatıştı. Olaylar sırasında 21’i polis, 41 kişi yaralandı, 108 gösterici de gözaltına alındı. Cihangir Firuzağa Camii civarında toplanan yüzleri maskeyle kapalı bir grup, buradaki bir banka şubesi ile bazı marketlerin camlarına taşlarla saldırdı. 



*Pangaltı’da gerilim*
üevrede güvenlik önlemi alan polis ekipleri gruba göz yaşartıcı gaz kullanarak müdahale etti. Gruplar, ara sokaklara dalarak kaçmaya çalıştı. Taksim’de Dolapdere tarafındaki ara sokaklarda bulunan göstericilerin attığı molotofkokteyli bir binada küçük bir yangına neden oldu. DTP İstanbul İl Başkanlığı’nın bulunduğu sokakta toplanan grup da molotofkokteylleri attı.
Pangaltı’da sabah saatlerinde toplanan yaklaşık 500 kişilik bir grup, Taksim’e doğru yürümek istedi. Slogan atarak yürüyen gruba polis tazyikli su sıkarak müdahale etti. Ara sokaklara kaçan gruptakiler, polise taş atarak karşılık verdi. Polis ile göstericiler arasındaki kovalamaca ara sokaklarda bir süre devam etti. üte yandan, Halaskargazi Caddesi’nden yürümek isteyen bir başka gruba polis panzerlerden su sıktı. Yaklaşık 200 kişilik grup da taş atarak karşılık verdi. Bunun üzerine polis, gaz bombası kullandı. Gruptan bazı kişilerin molotofkokteyli kullandıkları da gözlendi. Göstericiler ara sokaklara dağıldı.


*Maskeli göstericiler*
Ergenekon Caddesi’nde toplanan bir grup da polis tarafından dağıtıldı. Yüzleri maskeli olduğu gözlenen gruptakiler, sloganlar atarak güvenlik güçlerine taşlarla saldırdılar. Bazı göstericilerin söktükleri kaldırım taşlarını polise attıkları, sapanla taşlı saldırı yaptıkları gözlendi. Polisin gaz bombası ve tazyikli su sıkarak müdahale etti. 


*Markete saldırdılar*
Osmanbey’deki şair Nigar Sokak’ta çıkan olaylarda yaralananlar hastaneye kaldırıldı. Kurtuluş’ta da yürüyüş yapmak isteyen yaklaşık 500 kişilik gruba, polis biber gazı ve tazyikli su ile müdahalede bulundu. Polisten kaçan gruptakiler, bir markete molotofkokteylli saldırıda bulundu, çevrede duran bazı otomobillere de zarar verdi. üte yandan Harbiye’de Cuma namazından çıkan vatandaşlar, göstericilere tepki gösterdi. Vatandaşlarla göstericiler arasında çıkan ve yaklaşık 15 dakika süren taşlı-sopalı çatışmayı, polis araya girerek güçlükle önledi. 


*İstanbul’a gelmek isteyen işçiler engellendi*
Kocaeli’nde bazı sendika ve sivil toplum kuruluşları İstanbul’daki 1 Mayıs kutlamalarına katılmak üzere İzmit’te Perşembe pazarı alanında toplandı. Kendilerini İstanbul’a taşıyacak otobüslerin şehirlerarası taşıma ruhsatı olmaması nedeniyle sürücülerden bazılarının seyahatten vazgeçmesi üzerine grup, kent merkezinde yürüyerek karayolunu trafiğe kapattı. Polis ekipleri göstericilerin önünü keserek yürüyüşün sonlandırılmasını istedi. Bunun üzerine bazı göstericiler polise taş attı. Polis biber gazı sıkarak göstericileri dağıttı. 


*‘Tutamıyoruz müdürüm...’*
İstanbul Emniyet Müdürü Celalettin Cerrah bölgede görev yapan bazı polis memurlarıyla da sohbet etti. Sohbet sırasında bir emniyet amirinin Cerrah’a söylediği sözler dikkat çekiciydi. Emniyet amiri Cerrah’a “Bence hiç bekletmeden bu grubu Taksim’e götürelim müdürüm. Kenarlardan çok katılım oluyor engelleyemiyoruz” dedi. 


*Polis zor anlar yaşadı*
Polis ekiplerinin göstericilere müdahale sırasında attığı biber gazından çevredeki vatandaşlar da etkilendi. Olaylar sırasında polis zor anlar yaşadı.

*Göstericiler olaylar sırasında kaldırımlardan söktükleri taşları polise fırlattı.* 


*Savaş alanı gibi*
Taksim meydanına yürümek isteyen grup, ortalığı savaş alanına çevirdi. Polise taşlarla saldıran göstericilere, üevik Kuvvet ekipler, biber gazı ve tazyikli su sıkarak müdahale etti. Bir grup da sapan kullanarak polisi taşladı.



*02/05/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Genç Siviller’e Amerikan eğitimi*

 
*ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı, “Gençlik Hareketleri İttifakı”na çağırdığı grubu öve öve bitiremedi*! 

*Beklenen buluşma!*
Gençlik hareketlerini destekleyerek renkli darbeler yaptıran ABD’liler şimdi Türkiye’ye çengel attı

TSK ile milli hassasiyetlere sahip kişi ve kurumları hedef alan açıklamalarıyla gündeme gelen* “Genç Siviller”* ABD’ye davet edildi. Ukrayna’da, Gürcistan’da, Sırbistan’da ve Kırgızıstan’da gençlik hareketlerini kullanıp renkli devrimler yaptıran ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı, New York’ta düzenlediği Gençlik Hareketleri İttifakı programına Genç Siviller hareketini davet etti. 

*ABD’den destek* 
Internetin gelişmesiyle ortaya çıkan yeni tip siyasi örgütlenmelerin Türkiye’deki ilk örneklerinden biri olan Genç Siviller Hareketi, eylemlerini ABD’de anlatacak. Hareketin sözcüsü Turgay Oğur*, “Bizi BBC’deki programda, Facebook’ta sivil toplum hareketlerinin nasıl yapıldığı ile ilgili arkadaşımızın yaptığı konuşmayı duyup, telefonumuzu BBC’den alarak davet ettiler”* dedi. Konuyla ilgili açıklama yapan *ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı James Glassman* *ile Siyaset Planlama yetkilisi Jared Cohen* de bu harekete destek verdi.(!) Cohen, Türkiye’deki Genç Siviller Hareketi’nin faaliyetlerine 2006’da internet üzerinden başladığını ve reform, demokrasi ve insan hakları yanlısı bir örgüt olduğunu anlattı. Cohen, şu ifadeleri kullandı: *Türkiye’de binlerce insanı sokaklara döken etkileyici eylemler de düzenlediler.”* Müsteşar Glassman ise Genç Siviller’in Türkler ve Ermeniler’i bir araya getirmeye çalıştıklarını söyledi.







*27/11/2008 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*900 TL’lİk eylem*


*Az bile yazmışız*

Yeniçağ’ın dünkü manşetinde, Taksim’deki 1 Mayıs etkinliklerini provoke eden sivil gençlerin eylem maliyeti çıkarılmıştı.

Taraf da, dün Genç Siviller’in eylem maliyetini çıkarmış: Oda ücreti 275 avro, Mini bar 30 avro, Otopark 35 TL, Pankart 190 TL, toplam 900 TL

Genç Siviller üyeleri işçi haklarına dikkat çekmek için yaptıkları *“beş yıldızlı otel eylemini”* şöyle anlatmış:

*“Perşembe günü The Marmara resepsiyonunda kredi kartıyla rezervasyon yaptırdık. Gece 1 Mayıs 1977 videosunu izleyip efkarlandık. Mini bar pahalı olduğundan dışarıdan biralarımızı alarak otele soktuk. Arkadaşların sms ve telefonlarıyla 8’de uyanıp duşa girdik. Süper boğaz manzarasına karşı keyifle kahvaltımızı yaptık. üıkışımız kolay olsun diye eşyaları arabaya yerleştirdik... ”* 

Anlaşılacağı gibi arkadaşların kredi kartı limitleri hala beş yıldızlı oda tutmaya olanak sağlıyor. Yani milyonlarca mağdurdan değiller. 

Sonraki dönemde ülkede yaşanan bir çok trajedinin temeli olan 1 Mayıs 1977 sahneleriyle *‘bira desteği olmaksızın’* efkarlanamayacak kadar bu ülkenin acılarından yalıtılmış yürekleri... Bir çok genç okula gitmek için akbilini dolduramazken altlarına araba çekebilmişler. O gün Taksim’e gelmek için evlerinde hazırlık yapan birçok işçinin ekmeğe katığı olmadığını bile bile, boğaza karşı keyifle kahvaltı yapabiliyorlar...

Hala sivil gençler, ha Genç Siviller... Demek ki dün az bile yazmışız... İşçi, emek gibi kavramlar ve 1 Mayıs’ın temsil ettiği değerlerle uzaktan yakından ilgisi olmadıkları aşikar olan tahrikatör arkadaşlar son bir itirafta daha bulunup yap-bozu tamamlasalardı keşke... *Nerden geliyor bu değirmenin suyu?* Hikaye *“Bir gün iki arkadaş...”* diye mi başlıyor... *Yoksa “Bir gün Soros Amca...” diye mi?*



*03.05.2009 / SELCAN TAşüI / YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

*POSTMODERN DARBE*

 
*İSTANBUL’DA SİVİL GENü!*
Türkiye’de provalara başlayan “sivil gençler”, işçilerin emek bayramını kutladıkları 1 Mayıs’ta sahneye çıkıp, İstanbul’u savaş alanına çevirmişti... Cepleri para dolu olan, marka giyimli siviller, polisle çatışıp devlete ait kurumları tahrip etmişlerdi...

*TAHRAN’DA SİVİL GENü!*
Elindeki demokrasi taşı!..

Mİllİ iktidarları yıkıp, yerine işbirlikçi yönetici atayan “paralı devrim” ihracatçısı Yahudi asıllı 
George Soros, İran’ı karıştırıyor. Kendilerini “sivil genç” olarak adlandıran “Soros çocukları”, seçimi kazanan Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinecad’ı protesto bahanesiyle ülkelerini savaş alanına çevirdi.

*Teslimiyetçi iktidar hareketi*
ABD ve İngiltere tarafından desteklenen “devşirmeler”, Batı’ya karşı ülkesinin milli çıkarlarını savunan Ahmedinecad’ın yerine teslimiyetçi Mir Hüseyin Musevi’nin göreve gelmesini istiyor. Emperyalist güçler, postmodern darbeleri daha önce Ukrayna ve Gürcistan’da da gerçekleştirmişti...


*İran’da Tommiks planı*
Amerika ve İsrail’e boyun eğmeyen Ahmenidecad yönetimine işbirlikçiler savaş açtı. Sorosçular sokakta şiddet eylemi yaparken, halk da darbe için kullanılıyor


ABD ve Batı’nın tüm müdahalelerine rağmen İran’da yeniden Cumhurbaşkanı seçilen Mahmud Ahmedinecad’a karşı eylemler devam ediyor. Seçimlere hile karıştırıldığını iddia eden Amerikan işbirlikçisi reformist aday Mir Hüseyin Musevi’nin “seçimler yenilensin” çağrısı karşılık bulmazken, sokaklardaki yeni eylemlerle yönetime karşı isyanın genişletilmesi planları yapılıyor. Kitle imha silahları ve nükleer denemeler konusunda ABD ve İsrail’in baskılarına boyun eğmeyen Ahmedinecad’a karşı başlatılan provokatif eylemler ve psikolojik harekat ise tırmanışa geçti.


*Darbelerin altyapısı*
Amerikan yönetiminin yandaşlarını kullanarak İran’da devreye soktuğu darbe planları, 1960’lı yıllara damgasını vuran ve ABD işgal senaryosunun ipuçlarını veren Tommiks çizgi romanını hatırlattı. Yüzbaşı Tommiks’in maceralarında Amerikan emperyalizminin şifreleri yeralmaktaydı. General Ruiz başlıklı macerada Tommiks’in, komutanı Albay Brawn ile Meksika’yı ele geçirmek için yaptığı plan Irak’ın işgali, Ukrayna’daki Turuncu ve Gürcistan’daki Kadife devrimlerle bire bir aynı.

*Halklar kışkırtılıyor*
Meksikalıları kışkırtmakla ’Konyakçı’ görevlendirilirken, Tommiks’in General Ruiz’e “Sayıca üstünüz. Teslim olursan yargılanırsın, Aksi halde kan dökülecek” şeklindeki tehdidi ise çok önemli bir benzerliği anımsattı. Diyaloglarda “Her yere haberci gönderip halkı ayaklanmaya çağıracağız”, “Konyakçı önden gidip oradaki harekatı örgütleyecek” diyalogları ise bugün İran’da kurgulanan sürecin benzeri. 

*Saddam’dan Musevi’ye*
2003’te Irak lideri Saddam Hüseyin’e gözdağı vererek işgal başlatan ABD, Irak’ı içten ele geçirmek için yandaş gruplar oluşturmuş, kukla yönetimlerle sömürüyü garantiye almıştı. ülkedeki etnik gruplar tahrik edilerek eylemlere zemin hazırlanmış, yeraltı ve yerüstü kaynakları kontrol altına alınmıştı. Aynı senaryoyu İran’da Musevi ile devreye sokan ABD, Ahmedinacad’a gözdağı veriyor.



*ABD-İngiliz emperyalizminin yeni oyunu*
İran’da seçimlerin üzerinden bir hafta geçmesine rağmen ABD ve Batı yandaşlarının tahrik eylemleri sürüyor. ABD yandaşı Musevi taraftarları büyük kentlerde iş yerlerine ve toplu taşıma araçlarına saldırırken eylemlerini de yaymanın planlarını yapıyor. İşbirlikçiler, İnkılab ve Azadi meydanlarında Ahmedinecad yönetimine karşı miting hazırlığında. Musevi’nin de konuşma yapması planlanan mitingde yönetime gözdağı verilecek. Dün de Başkent Tahran’da düzenlenen gösterilerde ABD’li para spekülatörü Yahudi George Soros’un fonladığı göstericiler boy gösterdi. 


*Sorosçular kışkırtıyor*
Tahran yönetimi, önceki gün, ABD Başkanı Barack Obama’nın, “İran’da gelişen olaylara ilgisiz kalamayız. Tahran’daki tehlikeli süreçten endişeliyiz. Reformcuların taleplerine kulak verilmeli” sözlerine sert tepki gösterdi. 6’sı AB üyesi 8 ülkenin büyükelçilerine ise ültimaton verilmişti. 1953 yılında dönemin İran Başbakanı Muhammed Musaddık, İngilizlerin elindeki bir petrol şirketini kamulaştırınca ABD, İngilizlerin de desteğiyle darbeyi planlamış ve yönetimi şah Rıza Pehlevi’ye
devretmişti. 


*Yeniçağ, 21 Eylül 2005’te “Yüzbaşı Tommiks’in işgal planı” başlıklı sürmanşet haberinde Ukrayna ve Gürcistan’daki ABD müdahalelerini deşifre etmişti.*


*ülkeler farklı olsa da oynanan senaryo hep aynı*
Ukrayna, Gürcistan ve Kırgızistan’daki Sorosçu renkli devrimlerde muhalefet kışkırıtılarak yandaş hükümetler işbaşına getirilmişti. İyi giyimli ve zengin gençlerin başrolde olduğu Sorosçu senaryo şimdi ise Tahran sokaklarında sahneye konuldu. Ahmedinecad yönetimine karşı büyük kentlerde ayaklandırılan gençler protesto eylemlerinde ön saflarda yer alırken cadde ve sokaklarda başlatılan saldırılarla da darbe hedefli kaosa kapı aralanmaya çalışılıyor.

TAHRAN 16 HAZİRAN 2009


*Marka, maske taş ve molotof...*
Sorosçu gençlerin organize edildiği eylemlere Türkiye’de de şahit olmuştuk. 1 Mayıs İşçi Bayramı’nda İstanbul’u savaş alanına çeviren lüks giysili, tam teçhizatlı saldırganlar olayların başrolündeydi. Marka giysili, maskeli ve eyleme hazırlıklı oldukları anlaşılan Sorosçu gençler ellerindeki molotof kokteylleri, taş ve sopalarla güvenlik güçlerine saldırarak provokasyonda bulunmuşlardı.

TAKSİM 1 MAYIS 2009


*Asla geri adım atmayacağız*
Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinecad Tahran’da Mehrabat Havaalanında yaptığı açıklamada ülkedeki muhalif gösterilerin Amerika ve Batılı ülkeler tarafından provoke edildiğini belirtmiş, duruşlarından taviz vermeyeceklerini kaydederek, kendilerine yönelik kışkırtıcı açıklamaların kabul edilemez olduğunu söylemişti. Seçimlerde hile iddialarını da yorumlayan İran lideri, bu iddiaları reddetmiş, İsrail ve Amerikanın beklentilerinin boşa çıkacağına vurgu yapmıştı.


*Batı’dan provokatif iddia: Ahmedinecad üçüncü*
ABD, Cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimleri sonrası Ahmedinecad yönetimini devirmek için planlarına hız verirken provokatif bir açıklama da Batı’dan geldi. İngiliz Independent gazetesinin ididasına göre, İran’da İçişleri Bakanlığı tarafından dini lider Hamaney’e gönderilen çok gizli resmi mektupta, Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinecad’ın seçimde 5 milyon 698 bin oy alarak seçimde üçüncü olduğu belirtildi. Haberde gerçek seçim sonuçlarına göre ABD yandaşı Mir Hüssein Musevi’nin 19 milyon oy alarak birinci olduğu, ikinciliği ise Mehdi Kerrubi 13 milyon 387 bin oyla aldığı dile getirildi.



*Postmodern darbe provası*
ABD ve Batı’nın psikolojik savaşla birlikte Tahran’da yapmaya çalıştığı postmodern darbe futbolu da devreye soktu. Washington destekçileri, Güney Kore ile yapılan Dünya Kupası futbol eleme maçında da protestolarını sürdürdü. Maça sekiz futbolcu ABD yandaşı Musevi taraftarlarının sembol olarak kullandığı yeşil bantla çıktı.Güney Kore’nin başkenti Seul’de yapılan maç sırasında, statta onlarca İranlı üzerinde “Cehenneme Git Diktatör” yazılı pankartlar açtı ve “Yurttaşlarımız, sonuna kadar aynı kalple yanınızdayız” sloganları attı. Maç boyunca taraftarlara Ahmedinecad karşıtı sloganlar attırıldı.







*18/06/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Devşirmeler KATLiAM yapacaktı*

 
*İRAN, CIA ve MOSSAD ajanlarının seçimler sırasında camilere ve kalabalık yerlere bombalı saldırı planlarının önlendiğini açıkladı. Bir zanlı, bomba yapımını ABD’lilerden öğrendiğini itiraf etti.*


*Hamaney: Düşmanlar panikte*
DİNİ lider Hamaney, cuma hutbesinde milyonlarca İranlıya şöyle seslendi: Sandık sonucu Batı için depremdi. Seçimde hile yok. Eylemler durmalı. Kaybedenler, dökülen kandan sorumlu olur. 

*İktidara işbirlikçi yönetici atamayı esas alan Soros modeli, devşirme gençlerle anarşi çıkararak hedefe ulaşma oyununu İran’da sahneliyor*

*Kararı sandık verdi sokakta aramayın*
Milyonlarca İranlıya cuma hutbesinde seslenen dini lider Hamaney, düşmanların halk arasında panik yaratmak istediğini belirterek,* “Seçimlerde hile olamaz. Sandık sonucu Batı için büyük bir deprem”* dedi 

İran’da Ahmedinecad yönetiminin devrilmesi için sokaklardaki şiddet, Amerikan istihbarat örgütleri ve Batı yandaşlarınca tırmandırılırken, İran’ın dini lideri Ayetullah Ali Hamaney Cuma hutbesinde halka sükunet çağrısında bulundu. Cuma hutbesinde milyonlarca İranlı’ya seslenen Hamaney, “Bu dönem aslında Müslümanların cennetten gelecek sükunet ve huzuru hatırlaması gerekiyor” dedi. 

*şeytani planlar*
ülkede devam etmekte olan siyasi tartışmalara ve şiddet eylemlerine değinen Ayetullah Ali Hamaney,* “Bu tarz olaylar her ülkede zaman zaman olabilir ama bizler hedefimizden şaşmamalıyız. ülkedeki tahrik eylemlerinde Amerika ve özellikle de İngiltere’nin parmağı, şeytani planları var”* dedi.


*Tahran üniversitesi’nin bahçesinden Batı ve yandaşlarına seslenen Hamaney ‘şiddete son verin’ uyarısı yaptı.*


*Seçimin galibi Ahmedinecad’dır*
“Seçimlerin galibi Ahmedinecad’dır” diyen Hamaney, konuşmasını şöyle tamamladı: “ Halka ve politikacılara buradan sesleniyorum. Batı’ya sözlerim var. Seçimlerle bizi sorgulayamazsınız. Geçen seçimler düşmanlarımız için büyük bir depremdi. Seçim sonuçları insanlarımızın İslam’a bağlılıklarını gösteriyor. Seçim gösterdi ki İran halkı kendine güveniyor ve bu ülkenin değerlerine bağlıdır. Düşmanlarımız panik yaratmak iniyetindeler.” 

*Dökülen kandan sorumlusunuz*
“İran’daki seçim sonuçlarının düşmanlar için siyasi bir deprem olduğunu ve İslam rejiminin seçimlerde hile yapmayacağını” söyleyen Hamaney şöyle devam etti:* “ Siyasi heyecanlar bizi Allah’ın yolundan uzaklaştırmamalı. Bütün dünyada insanlar böyle bir dönemde ne yapacaklarını bilemiyorlar. Seçim sonucu sandıktan çıkar, sokaktan değil. Eyleme son verilmeli. Musevi yanlıları söz ve eylemine dikkat etmeli. Dökülen kandan sorumlu olurlar.”* 


*İşbirlikçiler katliam yapacaktı*
İran istihbaratı, CIA ve MOSSAD’ın seçimler sırasında camilere ve kalabalık yerlere saldırı
planını bozdu


Sorosçu devşirme gençlerin kullanılarak darbe planlarının yapıldığı İran’da, İran İstihbarat Bakanlığı, 12 Haziran’da gerçekleştirilen cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi sırasında yapılması düşünülen bombalı eylem planlarının ortaya çıkarıldığını açıkladı. İran Devlet Televizyonu’nda (IRIB) yayımlananan açıklamada,* “Seçim günü, başkent Tahran’da camiler ve diğer kalabalık yerlere bomba yerleştirmeyi amaçlayan dış bağlantılı terör eylemlerinin ortaya çıkarıldığı”* bildirildi. Olayla ilgili olarak yakalanan bir zanlının,* “ Irak’ta bulunan Amerikalılar’ın kendilerine bomba yapmayı öğrettiğini”* söylediği kaydedildi. IRIB’ın internet sitesinde yer alan açıklamada,* “İsrail gibi İran’ın yabancı düşmanlarıyla bağlantılı çok sayıda terörist grubun ele geçirildiği”* ifadesi yer aldı. Ele geçirilen ajanların, Tahran’ın 20 bölgesinde camiler ve seçim sandıklarını hedef aldıkları ve planın seçim günü ortaya çıkarıldığı belirtildi. İran İstihbarat Bakanı Gulam Hüseyin Muhsini Ejei, eylemcilerin dış bağlantılı olduğuna dikkat çekti. 


Soros devşirmesi gençler, Tahran sokaklarında terör estirmiş, iş yerleri ve araçlar yakılarak darbe planı yapılmıştı.





*19/06/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Malum siviller Türkiye'de de devrede!*

 
İran’da seçim sonuçlarını bahane edip, rejimi hedef alan, ülkeyi savaş alanına çeviren Soros taşeronu* “Sivil Gençler”* in Türkiye uzantıları da dün sokaklardaydı. *“ümraniye ”* soruşturması kapsamında tutuklanan Deniz Kurmay Albay Dursun üiçek’in tahliyesini protesto etmek için İstanbul Adliyesi önüne gelen *“Genç Siviller”* üzerinde tahliye kararını veren hakimi eleştiren bir çelengi adliye girişine bıraktı. Tahliye kararını protesto eden dövizler taşıyan grup adına yapılan açıklamada, tahliye kararını veren hakimin, *“18 günlük çalışma ve inceleme sonunda verdiği tutuklama kararını iki saat içinde tahliyeye çevirerek, dünyanın en hızlı adalet tecellicisi rekorunu kırdığı”* savunuldu.



*03/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*BU NE GARİP GENüLİK*

 

*BİRüOK ülkede ortalığı birbirine katan ‘zengin sivil gençler’in Türkiye’deki muadilleri, önceki gün yine sokaklardaydı. Taksim’de protesto gösterisi düzenleyen gruptaki yozlaşmayı, zenginlik bile örtemedi.*


*Aynı fikrin mahsulü!..* 
FARKLI kesimlerden özenle seçilmiş izlenimi veren tiplerin ortak noktası, marka giyimleriydi. Araya serpiştirilmiş türbanlı kızların AB çizgisinde ‘demokrasi havariliği’ne soyunmaları da önemli ipuçları veriyordu. 


*Uzmanlar yorumladı*
*Prof. Dr. Mustafa Erkal:*
Bunların tek ortak noktası, cumhuriyet ile kavgalı olmaları...

*Prof. Dr. A.Kadir üevik:*
Sloganları bile yanlış. üzgürlük, başkasının özgürlüğünün başladığı yerde biter. 


*FRENCH TIRNAK...*
üzenle hazırlanmış pahalı pankartları tutan ellerin tırnak modeli Avrupa’dan...


*Burunda hızma, dudakta boya*
Sivil gençlerin(!), *“Darbeciler Yargılansın”* adı altında Taksim’de yaptıkları pembe gösteride objektiflere yansıyan bu görüntüler, konunun uzmanı olan Milli Gazete yazarı şevket Eygi’nin yorumuna muhtaç. 

*RAFAELLO GüZLüK*
İstiklal Caddesi’nde boy gösteren kızın İtalyan malı gözlüğü 150 liradan başlıyor.


*Bir garip gençlik!*
Farklı kesimlerden özenle seçilmiş izlenimi veren* “zengin sivil gençler”* önceki gün yine sokaklardaydı. Tek tip dövizlerle yürüyen gençler, ümraniye davası ile ilgili sloganlar attı


*KİM BU EYLEMCİLER!*

*Dış güçler kullanıyor* 
Son yıllarda ortaya çıkan* “eylemci zengin genç sivil”* tipolojisine uzmanlar tarafından ilginç tanımlar yapıldı. Politik Psikoloji Derneği Başkanı Prof. Dr. Abdülkadir üevik, Türkiye’nin ayağa kalkmasını, gelişmesini istemeyen, her zaman diz üstünde olmasını bekleyen dış güçlerin Türkiye’ye yönelik oyunlarına dikkat çekerken, *“Bu senaryoların içeride de işbirlikçileri var”* diye konuştu. Türkiye’de anti-militarist, sınırsız özgürlük ve demokrasi söylemlerini ortaya atan birileri çıktığında, özellikle gençlerin bu tarafa bir eğilim gösterebileceğine dikkat çeken üevik, *“Gençler, her zaman bir takım uç ve radikal fikirlere açık olabilirler. Ancak Türkiye öyle bir noktaya gelmiştir ki, bu tip hareketlerin dışarıdan yönlendirilmesi de mümkündür. üzellikle Türk ordusuna yönelik yıpratma kampanyaları, yabancı güçler tarafından gayet iyi kullanılabiliyor. Bu senaryolar, ülkenin çökmesi ile paralellik gösteriyor”* dedi. Sınırsız özgürlük ve sınırsız demokrasi diye bir şey olmadığını belirten Prof. Dr. Abdülkadir üevik, *“Sloganları yanlış. üzgürlüklerin tam sınırsızlığı gibi bir şey söz konusu olamaz. Birinin özgürlüğü bittiği yerde bir başkasının özgürlüğü başlar.”* 


*Bunlar Batı’nın Yeniçerileri*
Sosyolog Prof. Dr. Mustafa Erkal, kendilerine* “Genç Siviller”* diyen bu oluşumun bir halk hareketi olmadığını vurgulayarak, *“Bunlar Cemil Meriç’in tabiriyle Batı’nın yeniçerileridir”* yorumunu yaptı. Genç Siviller adı verilen hareketin, halk gibi heterojen bir yapıya sahip olmadığını ve *“homojen”* nitelik sergilediğini söyleyen Prof. Dr. Mustafa Erkal, *“Bunların tek ortak noktası, Türkiye cumhuriyeti ile kavgalı olmalarıdır”* diye konuştu. Türkiye’de karışıklık yaratmak, bu amaçla kaosa yol açacak bir takım *“çıkış”*larla gündeme gelmek isteyen bu toplulukların Türkiye’nin *“küreselleştirilmesine”* hizmet eden ve bu anlayışı destekleyen gruplardan oluştuğunu söyleyen Erkal, şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı: *“Bu gruplar, kendi ülkeleri içindeki milli direnç noktalarının zayıflatılmasına yardımcı olan, küresel güç ve bloklara hizmet eden gruplardır. Bunların, siyaset ya da toplum üzerinde etkili olmak gibi bir sorunları ya da hedefleri yok. üıkış yapmaları yeterli. Amaç, zihinlerde karışıklık yaratmaktır.”* 


*Taksim’de özenle hazırlanmış pankartlarla boy gösteren sivil gençlerin pahalı İtalyan gözlükleri ve marka giyimleri dikkat çekti.* 


Birçok ülkede ortalığı birbirine katan *’zengin genç siviller’*in Türkiye’deki muadilleri, önceki gün yine sokaklardaydı. Farklı kesimlerden özenle seçilmiş izlenimi veren marka giyimli gençler, İstiklal Caddesi Tünel girişinde toplanarak Galatasaray Meydanı’na kadar yürüdü. 

*Yargı yasağı çiğnendi*
“Darbeciler Yargılansın”, “Ergenekon üetesinden Davacıyız” yazılı tek tip dövizler taşıyan grup adına açıklama yapıldı. İlk olarak sözü alan Hidayet şevkatli Tuksal adlı genç, ilk kez 21 Haziran’da* “Darbelere Karşı Ses üıkar”* sloganıyla yürüyüş yaptıklarını hatırlattı. Tuksal, 20 Temmuz Pazartesi günü ikinci *“ümraniye”* davasının ilk duruşmasının yapılacağını anımsatarak, o gün *“Türkiye’nin demokrasi mücadelesi tarihinde bir ilkin gerçekleşeceğini”* iddia etti. Zeynep Tanbay adlı diğer bir sivil genç ise İstanbul 13. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi tarafından yasaklanan* “Ergenekon Terör ürgütü”* ifadesini kullanarak devam etmekte olan davayı ilişkin siyasi yorumlarda bulundu. 



*19/07/2009 / YENİüAğ GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*Genç, faşist ve zibidiler* 



Hukukun üstünlüğünü savunanlara* “darbeci”* diyorlar. Demokrasi diye faşizme hizmet ediyorlar. Bu yarı cahil gençler, Amerikan zibidilerine özenip beyinlerini de mideleri gibi ayaküstü dolduruyor olmalılar

İstanbul Barosu’nun düzenlediği ve 46 baronun desteklediği *“Yargıya ve ülkene Sahip üık”* yürüyüşüne katılan avukatlar Taksim Meydanı’na geldiğinde, beş yıldızlı otellerden birinin penceresinden pankart sallandırılmış: 

*“Darbeci Baro Taksim’e Hoş* 
*Geldin.”* 

*“Genç Siviller”* sallandırmış pankartı... Polis, lüks otelde oda tutup eylem yapan iki kişiyi gözaltına almış. Alsa ne olur almasa ne olur; iktidarın yan örgütü gibi çalışanlara kim ne yapabilir ki! 

Avukatlar, iktidarın yasadışı telefon dinlemelerine karşı yürüyüş yapıyor; kendisini *“demokrasi havarisi”* sanan zibidiler de İstanbul Barosu’na* “darbeci”* damgası vurmaya çalışıyor... 

Bu ülkede son askeri darbe ne zaman oldu? 

12 Eylül 1980’de. 

Genç zibidiler acaba o tarihte 
neredeydi? 

Cola ve hamburgerle Amerikan zibidileri gibi ayaküstü beslenerek midelerini doyuran gençlerin beyinlerini de ayaküstü bilgilerle doldurduğunun en somut kanıtıdır. Taksim’e asılan pankart. Kenan Evren’in ve ardından gelen Turgut üzal’ın hayalini kurduğu *“depolitize”* edilmiş yarı cahil gençlik tipidir bunlar. 

İstanbul Barosu’nun resmi internet sayfasında* “Tarihçe”* bölümüne girince görürsünüz; 12 Eylül yönetiminin İstanbul Barosu’nun efsanevi Başkanı Orhan Apaydın’ı nasıl öldürdüğünü! 

Sen tut, Apaydın’ın barosuna *“darbeci”* de... 

Seni gidi faşist özentisi zibidi seni!



* 20.11.2009 / Deniz Som / Cumhuriyet

----------


## bozok

*HANGİ GENü SİVİL AKP’DEN ADAY OLDU*
** 

 

Akşam Gazetesi yazarı Oray Eğin bugün yazdığı yazıda Genç Sivillerin lideri Turgay Oğur’un AKP’den milletvekili aday adayı olduğunu yazdı. Bir dönem “*genç sivillere”* dönüşmeden önce bu grubun üniversitede düzenlediği konferansa katıldığını söyleyen Eğin, bu grubun iktidara yakın ve siyasi rant peşinde koşan bir topluluk haline geldiğini söyledi.

İşte Eğin’in o yazısı:

Bugün Taraf gazetesinde yazan *Yıldıray Oğur*'un adını ilk kez yedi sene önce duymuştum; geçen gün o köşesinde hatırlatmasa üzerinden bu kadar yıl geçtiğini fark etmeyecektim bile. 2002 yılıydı... Ağabeyi Turgay Oğur'la birlikte beni Rize'ye Sabancı üniversitesi adına davet ettiler.* 'Buluşma Forumu'* için...

O dönem birkaç gazeteci arkadaşımla gidecektim aslında Rize'ye, son anda beni de davet edenleri de ektikleri için tek başıma yola düştüm. Tülin-Kürşat Bumin, Ali Bayramoğlu ve Arzu Başaran, Cüneyt ülsever, Abbas Güçlü, ümer Laçiner de kadrodaydı. *'Hani herkes arkadaş... Hani oyunlar tükenmemişken... Eskiden, çok eskiden...'* O zamanlar ben de Cihangir'de takılıyor, Radikal'e yazıyordum...

2002'de Türkiye'de saflar bu kadar keskinleşmemişti, ama *'Türkiye'nin Geleceği, Geleceğin Türkiyesi'ni Tartışıyor'* başlıklı paneller serisi çok sert tartışmalara gebe oldu. Liberal konuşmacılar öğrencilerden epey tepki topladı. Tepkilerin ilk hedefi ise o zamanlar bütün katılanlardan daha liberal olan Cüneyt ülsever'di... 

Bugün görüşlerini en çok paylaştığım yazarlardan biri olan ülsever'e o gün ben de çok kızıyordum... Nereden nereye...

üğrencilerin arasından bu toplantıları izledim, yemeklere çıktık, yaylaları gezdik ve sonunda da izlenimlerimi yazdım...

Güzel bir geziydi, Oğur kardeşler mükemmel bir ev sahibiydi. *'Buluşma Forumu'*nu verimli bir tartışma platformu, iyi bir gençlik hareketi olarak gördüm. 

Turgay Oğur beni Sabancı üniversitesi'nde bir etkinliğe daha davet etti sonra. Avrupa Birliği'ne kartpostal yollamaktı sanırım. *'Islak imza'* tartışmalarının merkezindeki Dursun üiçek'in oğlu *Deniz üiçek* de oradaymış meğerse. Sabancı kampusuna kadar gittim ama etkinlikle pek ilgilenemedim doğrusu ve genelde bütün günü Turgay Oğur'un öğrenci işlerindeki odasında gazeteye bir röportaj yetiştirerek geçirdim...

Bu etkinliğe Güler Sabancı'yı da ikna etmişler, o da kendi bağlantılarıyla önemli isimleri getirmiş üniversiteye... 

Benimse bu grupla bu etkinlikten sonra bir daha temasım olmadı... 

Belki bir-iki kere tesadüfen karşılaşıp selamlaşmışızdır, o kadar... Mail gruplarına da bakmadım, sonraki etkinliklerine de basında rastladıkça göz attım. 

İkinci etkinlikle vaat ettikleri dinamizmden uzaklaştıklarını, bunun bir müsamereye dönüştüğünü ve benim için bir heyecanı, haber değeri olmadığını düşündüm... 

*'Buluşma Forumu'* adı altında gençleri organize edenlerin bir süre sonra* Genç Siviller*'e dönüştüklerini de basından gördüm. Yaptıkları en radikal hareket smokin altına Converse giyme eylemiyle! *'Aaa'* dedim,* 'Bu öğrenci işlerindeki Turgay değil mi!'* 

Gülünçtü, komik ve çaresiz görünüyordu. Bağımsız ve muhalif bir gençlik hareketi olarak ortaya çıkıp Cumhurbaşkanı'na biat eden, kokteyllere davet edilmenin sevincini yaşayan ama en önemlisi kendileri siyasi rant peşinde olan bir gruba dönüştüklerini anlayıp üzüldüm.

Habertürk gazetesine konuşan Deniz üiçek de Genç Siviller'in sivilliklerini kaybettikleri görüşünde: 'Grubun kurucularından ve en aktif üyelerinden biri, 2007 seçimlerinde bir partiden milletvekili aday adayı oldu. Grubun organizasyonlarının birçoğunun o partinin siyasi etkisine girmesi sebebiyle grubun bağımsızlığına, tarafsızlığına inancımı yitirdim. O yüzden de üç yıldır o gruptan uzaklaştım.'

AKP'den milletvekili olmak için başvuran kişi kim mi?

Smokinin altına Converse giyen* 'radikal'*, bir zamanlar Sabancı üniversitesi'nin öğrenci işlerinde çalışan, odasında yazımı yazdığım, şimdi Taraf'a kapağı atan Yıldıray Oğur'un ağabeyi *Turgay Oğur*...
Turgay Oğur, bir süre sonra Sabancı üniversitesi'nden ayrıldı. Nedenini bilmiyorum. Ama ayrılmasına rağmen Sabancı üniversitesi hala üzerindeki* 'Genç Sivil'* imajını bir türlü silemedi.

*Manzara çok açık değil mi?*
Bu arkadaşlar, gerçekten sivil bir hareket olarak kendilerine inanan pek çok genci önce *'gençlik buluşması'* adı altında kandırıp, örgütlüyorlar önce... Ardından Sabancı üniversitesi'ni paravan olarak kullanıp hareketi geliştiriyorlar... Bu arada üniversite üzerinden basına yayılıyorlar... Malum, basında kolay kolay kimse üniversiteleri reddetmez... *'Networking'* böyle hazırlanıyor...

Sonunda bütün parçalar birleşince de ortaya çıkan manzara şu: 
*Genç Siviller de,* *'Buluşma' da, üniversite de, yüzlerce genç de koca bir yalan, birer araç... Amaç milletvekili olup, AKP'den nemalanmak.* 

Her şeyleri kişisel, her şeyleri planlı ve ranta yönelik...

Herkes kullanılmış, herkes aldatılmış... Hala herkes kandırılmaya, hala aldatılmaya devam ediliyor...

Kendisine hala* 'liberal demokrat'* diyen Deniz üiçek'in bunlarla ilişkisini kesmesinin de nedeni budur.



*Odatv.com*

19 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*GENü SİVİLLER FAşİST Mİ?*
** 

 

Dün Türkiye Barolar Birliği, yargıya yönelik hukuksuz gizli dinlemeleri protesto etmek amacıyla tünel İstiklal Caddesi güzergahından Taksim’e yürüyüş düzenledi. Taksim’e ulaştıklarında bir otelin pencerelerinin üzerinde açılmış *“Darbeci Baro Taksim’e hoş geldin”* pankartıyla karşılaştılar. Pankartın altında “Genç Siviller” adlı bir oluşumun imzası bulunuyordu.

Türkiye Barolar Birliği, bir sivil toplum meslek örgütü olduğu, yargının bağımsızlığı ve hukukun savunulması amacıyla demokratik tepkisini gösterdiği halde, kendilerinin sivillikle bağlantılarını sadece kendilerini sivil olarak adlandırmayla kuran bir gençlik oluşumu kendisinin faşist olmadığını nasıl kanıtlayabilir?

Faşizm, kendini hukuk tanımazlıkla, kuvvetler ayrılığını ortadan kaldırmakla gerçekleştirirken, kuvvetler ayrılığını ve hukuku savunmak üzere mücadele eden Türkiye Barolar Birliği’ni darbecilikle suçlayan bir gençlik oluşumunun faşizme karşı mücadelenin engeli olmaya çalıştığı iddia edilemez mi? 

Peki faşizm, kendini sadece tepeden inmecilik kavramıyla mı göstermektedir yoksa sivil dayanakları da var mıdır? Bu konuda dünya örneklerine baktığımızda faşist hareketlerin, demokrasi yoluyla da iktidara gelebildiğini ve sivil dayanaklarının olduğunu görüyoruz. Faşizm temel özelliğini ise, devlet yetkilerini tek bir parti elinde topladığında göstermektedir. üyleyse demokrasi korunmak isteniyorsa yapılması gereken şey, kuvvetler ayrılığını savunan hukukçulara karşı mücadele değil, devlet kuvvetlerinin birleştirilip tek parti kontrolüne verilmesini sağlamak isteyenlere karşı mücadele etmektir. Kendini sivillikle tanımlayan* “genç siviller”*in anlaması gereken şey, sivil olmanın faşist olmamak için yeterli olmadığı ve faşizmin gerçekleştirmek istediği amaçlara destek olmanın faşist olmak için yeterli olduğudur.

Faşizm, anti-demokratik ideoloji ve yönetim sistemlerinin tamamına halk tarafından verilen genel bir isim halini almıştır. Ve iktidarı ele geçirirken liberal ve demokrat aydınları yanına çekmek için totaliter rejim korkusunu yayma yöntemini de kullanmıştır. Buna örnek olarak Avrupalı faşistlerin iktidara gelmeden önce Sovyet komünizminin Avrupa'ya yayılma korkusunu yaymasını verebiliriz. Peki bugün darbe olacak korkusunun yaratılmasında kendilerine rol biçen *“genç siviller”*, başka türden bir faşizmin doğmasına yol açmak mı istemektedirler?


*Onur Güngör*


*Odatv.com*
19 Kasım 2009

----------


## bozok

*GENü SİVİL OLMANIN 10 şARTI*



*Genç Sivil olmak isteyenler bu kılavuzu kaçırmasın*

AKP'ye yakın gençlik örgütü son dönemde kamuoyunun gündemine sıkça geliyor. Albay Dursun üiçek'in oğlunun geçmişte bu hareket içinde bulunması, Genç Siviller'in başındaki Turgay Oğur'un AKP'den milletvekili adayı çıkması, dinlemelere karşı eylem yapan avukatlara darbeci imasında bulunan eylem yapılması Genç Sivilleri son dönemde kamuoyunun önüne çıkardı. Ancak Genç Siviller'in gerçekten sivil olmadığını düşünenler de çoğunlukta. Bunun nedeni Genç Siviller'in yalnızca liberal ve cemaatçi kesimi savunmak için eylem yapması. Son yaşananlarla beraber genç sivil olmanın şartlarını okuyucumuz Fatih Ergünay biraraya getirdi.

*İşte genç sivil olmanın 10 şartı :*

1- üniforma düşmanlığını asker üniformasıyla sınırlı tutup, türban ve polis kıyafetlerini sivil saymak. 

2- Yaptığı hiçbir eylemden sonra gözaltına alınmayacağını adı gibi bilmek. 

3- İnsanların bazen bedelini yaşamlarıyla ödedikleri 1 Mayıs işçi bayramını kutlama kararlılığı için ,sadece 340 Euro otel ücreti bedeli ödeyerek yırtabilecekleri kadar parası olmak. 

4- AKP milletvekili adayı olup halen* “sivil”* kalabilmek. 

5- Bazıları pankart astıkları için cezaevlerinde onlarca yıl yatarken yine aynı tür bir eylem nedeniyle Cumhurbaşkanlığı resepsiyonlarına katılıp, giydiği converse ayakkabıyı otoriteye muhalefet saymak. 

6- Rahatsız olmak. 

7- Yasadışı dinlemelere tepki gösteren hukukçulara darbeci diyerek ancak bir *“sivil polis”* kadar *SİVİL* olabilmek. 

8- Sivil olmak için gericiliğe destek olmak gerektiğini düşünmek ve gereğini yerine getirmek. 

9- Sabahın köründe gazeteciler evlerinden alınıp götürülürken, kanser hastası Türkan Saylan’ın evi basılırken gıkını çıkartmayarak, yalancı otorite karşıtlıklarıyla, ancak bir *“sivil faşist”* kadar *SİVİL* olabilmek. 

10- *“Kıvrak ve ironik zekalarını”* AKP iktidardan düştüğü günden sona tabanları yağlamak için kullanabilmek. 



*Odatv.com*
24.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*GENü SİVİLLER KİME HİZMET EDİYOR?*


*Sivil kavramı kabuk değiştirdi*



Sol Haber yazarlarından *Merdan Yanardağ*, son günlerde sadından sıkça söz ettiren *“Genç Siviller”* adlı grubu analiz eden bir yazı kaleme aldı. Günümüzde liberal ve post-modern kesim tarafından* “sivil”* kavramının anlamının değiştiğini belirten belirten yazısında Yanardağ,* “Genç Siviller”*e de ağır eleştirilerde bulunuyor. Grubun *hükümet ve cemaat güdümlü olduğunu* savunan Yanardağ’ın yazısının ilgili bölümleri şöyle:

_“Hemen belirtmeliyim ki, AKP'nin ve cemaatin devleti ele geçirme ve rejim dönştürme operasyonunun ortaya çıkardığı ilginç oluşumlardan biri de bu "Genç Siviller" isimli gruptur. Hani amblem olarak "Converse" marka bez spor ayakkabıyı seçen bir grup var ya, onlar... Spor ayakkabı "genç, sivil ve özgür" olmayı simgeliyormuş._

_Her devrin o döneme damgasını vuran kıyafetleri, hakim simgeleri, sembolleri vardır. ürneğin 60'lı ve 70'li yıllarda, eğer ayakkabı söz konusu ise, bu simge gençler, özellikle öğrenci gençler için "postal", palto/kaban söz konusu olduğu zaman da haki renkli "parka" idi. Tahmin edilebileceği gibi her iki giyecek de askeri kıyafetlerinin biraz bozulmuş şekli idi ve o dönemin içinden bakıldığında esas olarak sisteme karşı başkaldırı, mücadele ve savaşım gibi çağrışımlara sahipti. Dahası sapına kadar "sivil" kıyafetlerdi. Cem Karaca'nın, 70'li yıllarda parkalı bir devrimci gencin faşistler tarafından vuruluşunu anlattığı o şahane şarkısı "Parka" hala dinleniyor mu bilmiyorum ama, bu kıyafetler o günlerde devrimci olmanın, kurulu düzene isyan etmenin, dikkatörlükle savaşmanın ve özgürlükçü olmanın simgesiydi. Günümüz liberallerinin gözü ve yargılarıyla bu olguya bakınca, sırf Converse giymedikleri, dahası postal ve parka giydikleri için 60 ve 70'li yıllarda kurulu düzene karşı bu topraklardaki en şiddetli başkaldırıyı gerçekleştirmiş, bu uğurda binlerce (evet binlerce) arkadaşını kaybetmiş, yüzbirlercesi hapis yatmış, işkencelerden geçmiş kuşağını, militarist, darbeci, asker yanlısı vs. olarak suçlamak mı gerekiyor?_

_Evet birileri tam da böyle yapıyor ve öyle anlaşılıyor ki bu günlerde artık "Converse" moda! Antır parantez belirteyim, Converse marka ayakkabı giyenleri suçluyor değilim. Bu marka sadece bir ayakkabı olarak görüldüğü ve giyildiği sürece benim için çok fazla bir sorun yok. Ancak bunu bir politik grubun sembolü haline getirdiğiniz zaman, orada biraz durmak gerekiyor. üünkü Converse bugünün dünyasında uluslararası bir giyim markasını, dolayısıyla kapitalizmi, tüketim toplumunu ve marka fetişizmini simgelemesi bakımından önem taşıyor. Tıpkı Coca Cola gibi..._

_Kendilerine Genç Siviller diyen bu grup, son olarak İstanbul Barosu'nun çağrısıyla biraraya gelen tam 46 Baroya üye avukat ve hukukçuların 17 Kasım 2009 günü Taksim'de gerçekleştirdiği yürüyüşe karşı yine züppece bir eylem yaptı. Meydana bakan pahalı bir otelde kiraladıkları odanın penceresinden "Darbeci Baro Taksim'e hoş geldin" yazılı bir pankart astılar. (Benzer bir eylemi herhalde sola hoş görünmek için olsa gerek 1 Mayıs'ta da yapmışlardı.) Bu pankarta göre, Baro darbeci, kendileri de özgürlükçü oluyor!_

_Oysa Baro, kanunsuz telefon ve ortam dinlemelerini, iktidarın yargı bağımsızlığını yok etmeye yönelik uygulamalarını, burjuva parlamenter demokrasilerin olmazsa olmazı durumundaki güçler ayrılığı iilkesini tasfiye girişimlerini protesto ediyor ve buna karşı kişi haklarını, demokratik hak ve özgürlükleri savunan bir bildiri yayımlıyordu. Kendilerine Genç Siviller diyen bu grup, telekulak skandallarına, yargı bağımsızlığının hoyratça ihlal edilmesine, demokratik hak ve özgürlüklerin tasfiye girişimlerine ise hiç sesini çıkarmıyordu. Ama onlar demokrat, Baro ise darbeci oluyordu... Yani hem iktidar yanlısı olacaksın hem cemaat operasyonlarında rol alacaksın hem de "sivil" ve "demokrat" olacaksın! Hadi ya!_

_Bugün büyük bir bilgi kirliliği ve haberbozumu (dezenfermasyon) ortamında yaşıyoruz. ürneğin Türkiye bugün tarhinde hiç olmadığı kadar bir darbe ortamının uzağında bulunuyor. Yani içinde bulunduğumuz tarihsel kesitte aktüel bir askeri darbe tehlikesi, dahası olasılığı bile yok. Ama, öyle bir hava yaratılıyor ve yandaş/besleme medya tarafından bu hava öyle bir yoğunlukla işleniyor ki, sanki yakın bir darbe tehdidi var da birileri buna karşı demokrasi mücadelesi veriyor. Bu büyük bir yalandır ve siviller tarafından yönetilen, Polis Teşkilatı'nın silahlı gücünü oluşturduğu asıl darbeyi, Amerikancı ılımlı islam darbesini gizleme, dahası toplumun ilerici güçlerini bu sürece yedekleme amacını taşımaktadır._

_Lafı daha fazla uzatmadan saptamak gerekiyor; Genç Siviller denilen bu oluşum, Cemaat ve AKP güdümlüdür. Dahası, ılımlı islam darbesinin kamuoyu yapıcı örgütlerinden ve operasyon güçlerinden biri olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. Kendileri değil, kamuoyuna verdikleri görüntü önemlidir. (Bu grubun lideri, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül tarafından geçen yıl üankaya'daki Cumhuriyet resepsiyonuna belirsiz bir sıfatla davet edilmiş, kendileri de Converse marka ayakkabılarıyla bu davete icabet etmiştir.)_

_Onlara en uygun sıfat herhalde "Genç Sivil Gericiler" hatta kavramı biraz zorlarsak "Genç Sivil Faşistler" olmalıdır. Baro'nun hangi taleplerle sokağa çıktığı bilinmesine karşın, liberal bir şımarıklık, ahlaksızlık ve küstahlıkla onlara "darbeci" demeleri şu anlama gelmektedir: Biz telefonların dinlenmesine, yargıçların takip edilmesine, muhaliflerin baskı altına alınmasına, yargı bağımsızlığının ihlal edilmesine, hukuksuz tutuklamalara, kişi hak ve özgürlüklerinin çiğnenmesine karşı değiliz. üünkü bunlar darbeyi önlemek ve demokrasi için yapılmaktadır._

_Bu palavraya artık bir son vermek gerekiyor. üünkü tam da burada bir kavram olarak "demokrasi", islamofaşist bir düzenin kurulması için bir araç haline getirilmektedir._

_Sonuç olarak Genç Siviller'in, tıpkı Taraf gazetesi gibi, ABD emperyalizminin desteğiyle ülkede yürütülen ılımlı islam darbesinin bir aracı olarak tasarlandığı ve oluşturulduğu söylenebilir. Kentin merkezinden gelen, sözüm ona "iyi eğitimli", beyaz yakalı ve orta sınıf ailelerin çocuklarından oluşan, günün moda eğilimlerini benimsemiş görünen bu grup, ilk bakışta islamcı hatta muhafazakar bir profil de vermiyor. Bu bileşim ve görüntünün özellikle tasarlandığı açık. Tıpkı Taraf gazetesinin dine ve muhafazakar değerlere uzak bir çevreye ve kimi eski solculara çıkarttırılması gibi. Böylece hem söyledikleri söze daha çok kulak ve değer verilmesini sağlamak istedikleri hem de "çok kullanışlı" bir araç oluşturmayı amaçladıkları anlaşılıyor._

_Dolayısıyla, kendilerine "Genç Siviller" diyen bu grup öncelikle derin bir ahlaksızlıkla malüldür. üünkü, polisin insan haklarına ve hukuka aykırı telefon/ortam dinleme operasyonlarına ve iktidarın yargıya yönelik müdahalelerine karşı gösteri yapan hukukçulara "darbeci" demek, ancak ahlaksız, iki yüzlü ve hatta "görevli" olmakla mümkündür. Bu eylem, son yıllarda bütün kavramları tersyüz etme, içini boşaltma ve örneğin çok özgürlükçü gerekçelerle asıl darbeyi gizleme diye tarif edebileceğimiz bir tutumun parçasıdır.”_


*Odatv.com*
28.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*GENü SİVİLLERDEN O üLKELERDE DE VAR*

*Sırbistan, Ukrayna, Gürcistan…*



Taraf Gazetesi’nin son günlerde adından müstehcen pozlu röportajı ile adından söz ettiren yazarı, tekeline aldığı *“faşist”* nitelemesini geçtiğimiz günlerde İzmir için de kullandı. 25 Kasım tarihli yazısında İzmir’e faşist, İzmir’in seçtiği milletvekillerine faşist, yazarına faşist, halkına faşist diyerek, tekelleşmeyi seven yazar tekelindeki kelimeyi önce Deniz Gezmiş’e ve Türkiye’deki kimi sanatçılara kullandıktan sonra, şimdi de bir şehir için kullanması aslında çok da şaşırtıcı değil. *Kütahyalı’nın evrimi sürüyor:* önce bir kişi, sonra bir alanla uğraşan insanların çoğu, şimdi de koskoca bir şehir. Yazarın bu kavramı bilip bilmediği tartışmasına girmenin yersiz olacağı kanaaatindeyim; yine de acaba kendisi koskoca bir şehri faşist diye adlandırarak faşizm karşıtlığı mı yapıyor, yoksa kendisi mi faşistlik yapıyor, bu sorgulanmalıdır düşüncesindeyim.

Kütahyalı ile aynı gazetede, Taraf’ta yazan* Yıldıray Oğur*’un ağabeyi *Turgay Oğur*’un başını çektiği *Genç Siviller* isimli bir grup da başka bir kelimeyi, *“darbeci”* kelimesini tekellerine almış görünüyor. Tekelleşmeyi ve tekelleri seven bu örgüt ise bugünlerde İstanbul Barosu’nu kendilerine düşman bellemiş durumdalar. 

Telefon dinlemelerinin ortaya çıkması ve bu sebeple hakim ve savcıların bu etik dışı duruma tepki göstermeleri ile tekelleri seven Genç Siviller’in Baro düşmanlığının başlaması, çok ilginçtir ki, çok yakın bir tarihe denk geliyor.

Peki bu Genç Siviller de nereden çıktı ve neden bu adamlar bu kadar rahatsız? Kısaca, bu siviller AKP milletvekili aday adayı Turgay Oğur’un başının altından çıktı.* Oğur ODTü’deyken ODTü’de, Oğur Sabancı üniversitesi’ndeyken Sabancı’da; en önemlisi Oğur AKP’deyken AKP’de olan bir yapı bu Genç Siviller.* Yanlış anlaşılmaması için hemen belirteyim, aslında *hareket Türkiye’ye özgün bir hareket değil*; renkli *devrimler sürecinde görülen Sırp Otpor, Ukraynalı Pora, Gürcü Khamar* gibi hareketlere çok benziyor.

Renkli devrimler sırasında bu hareketlerin duruşlarından kısaca bahsetmekte yarar var. üncelikle temel eylem planlarının Gene Sharp’tan geldiğini belirtmekte yarar var. Gene Sharp’ın yazıları Sırp Otpor arasında o kadar popüler ve o kadar revaçta ki, Otpor onun metinlerini Sırpça’ya çevirip yaygınlaştırıyor. üstelik Otpor, Khamar ve Pora’nın birbirleriyle çok yakın ilişkiler içerisinde olduğu, hatta Otpor’un Pora ve Khamar’ı eğittiği ve Khamar ile Pora’nın birbirleriyle çok yakın oldukları düşünülürse Sharp’ın metinleri sadece Sırbistan’da değil, renkli devrimlerin olduğu her yerde revaçtaydı denebilir. Bu örgütlerin izlediği yollar da bu sebeple birbirlerine çok benziyorlar: Seçim öncesi hazırlıklar yaparak, genellikle cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi oluyor, seçimden sonra sokaklara çıkıp,* şiddet içermeyen; ama Amerikan desteği sayesinde* ülkede* kaosvari bir hava* yaratıp seçimleri geçersiz saydırmak kaydıyla kendi Batı yanlısı adaylarını iktidara getirmek. Daha ziyade gençlik örgütlenmesi gibi görünmekle birlikte, darbelerin her zaman askerden değil; bazen sivllerden de gelebileceğini gösteren bu oluşumlar, lÃ»gatımıza *“liberal darbe”* kavramına sokmuş bulunuyorlar.* Peki bu liberal darbelerden sonra ne oluyor,* sorusu ise yerinde ve sorulması gereken bir soru. Sırbistan’dan başlayalım. *Miloseviç’*i deviren bu *NED* (soğuk savaş kahramanlarından(!)* Reagan’ın kurduğu* bağış toplayan bir vakıf) ve *SOROS destekli* Otpor’un Sırbistan’ı, en son 2008 yılında Kosova’yı da kaybederek artık dünya sahnesinden silinmeye yüz tutmuş bir ülke. Pora’nın Ukraynası ise sadece 15 ay yaşayabildi ve önceki lider *Yanukoviç*’in geri dönmesiyle son buldu. Gürcistan’da ise* Saakaşvili* iktidarı başladı, ve Saakaşvili’nin yanlış politikaları yüzünden Gürcistan-Rusya savaşı yaşandı.

Demek ki, bu hareketlerin istekleri, üzerinde yaşadıkları ülkeler açısından çok da hayırlı sonuçlar vermiyor. Tarih bize bunları gösteriyor; ancak Türkiye’de Otpor tarzı örgütlenme yapan ve onun yöntemiyle çalışan bir grup, Genç Siviller, halen bu yolda ısrar ediyor.

Genç Siviller’in Amerikan destekli bir kuruluş olduğu kendileri tarafından hep reddediliyor; ama Amerikan Dışişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı *James Glossman* ve Siyaset Planlama Yetkilisi* Jared Cohen* tarafından reddedilmiyor. *Onlar bu sivilleri öve öve bitiremiyorlar* hatta 3-5 Aralık tarihlerinde New York’taki devlet destekli bir konferansa çağırıyorlar. Bu veriler, bize bu hareketin *Amerikancı bir hareket* olduğunu söylüyor ve söyletiyor.

*Son bir soru kalıyor:* Genç Siviller hakkında söylenenler doğru mu; yani bu adamlar demokrasiyi mi savunuyorlar, kontrgerillaya gerçekten karşılar mı? Sorular evet-hayır soruları oldukları için kısa cevaplar ve ikna edici argümanlar vermek yeterli oluyor. 

*Mümtazer Türköne* gibi ismi adı bir dönem kontrgerilla ile ilişkilendirilen biri Genç Siviller oluşumunun düzenlediği bir etkinlikte ders veriyor. Buradan Genç Siviller’in kontrgerilla ile çok da ciddi bir sorunu olmadığını söyleyebiliriz. 

Baro’nun telefon dinlemelerine karşı yaptığı eyleme karşı çıkan ve baroyu darbecilikle suçlayan bir eylemleri var. Demek ki telefon dinlemelerine karşı değiller, yani *gücü elinde bulunduranın özel hayata istediği gibi karışma hakkı var*, düşünce özgürlüğü o kadar da önemli bir şey değil. Demokrasiyi savunuyorlar da diyemeyiz.

*Peki, ayrımcılık hakkında ne diyorlar?* üok ilginçtir, AKP yanlılarının Türkçe demeçleriyle yabancı dillerde verdikleri demeçler arasında farklar oluyor. Genç Sivillerin başı kapalı kızlar ve başı açık kızlar arasında bir ayrımcılık güttüğünü Türkçe yazdıkları hiçbir metinde bulamıyoruz; ne var ki *New York Times*’a konuşan Genç Sivil* İlhan Doguş* yardımımıza koşuyor ve *“başı açık kızlar cahil, Marx’ı Marks&Spencer’daki Marks zannediyorlar”* diyor ve bizi, yoksa bu adamlar ayrımcı değiller mi, sorusunu düşünmekten kurtarıyor. 

O halde Genç Siviller’in, demokrasi yanlısı veya kontrgerilla ve ayrımcılık karşıtı olduğu halen söylenebilir mi? Maalesef bu soruya olumlu cevap verebilmemiz için önce geçtiğimiz günlerde odatv’nin sorduğu *“Genç Siviller Faşist mi”* sorusuna olumsuz cevap verebilmemiz gerekmektedir.


*Doruk Cengiz*

*Odatv.com*
29.11.2009

----------


## bozok

*Genç bilmemnelerin ‘rezil’ numarası* 




12 Eylül rejiminin yarattığı sığ, bilgisiz, bilinçsiz, duyarsız, egoist derecesinde bencil neslin uzantısı olan, AKP Gençlik Kolları gibi çalışan *genç bilmemneler* diye sözde sivil bir grup var.

ünce Cumhurbaşkanlığı Köşkü’ne spor ayakkabı ile çıkmayı *“özgürlük sembolü”* olarak sunarak gelmişlerdi kamuoyunun gündemine. Benzeri başka* “çocukça”* eylemlere gülüp geçtim ben de. Ama son yaptıkları* “rezil” eylem* insanın kanını donduracak cinsten.

PKK’lı sokak kabadayılarının rastgele bir belediye otobüsüne attıkları molotofla yanan ve 28 gün mücadele ettikten sonra ölüme teslim olan Serap’ın cenazesine bir çiçek göndermişler. İmza olarak da *“Ceylan”* yazmışlar.

*Ceylan, Güneydoğu’da önce askerin attığı havan topuyla parçalandığı ileri sürülen küçük kızımız.* Her ne kadar daha sonra bunun havan değil, patlamamış bir mermi olduğu söylense de hafızalara* “asker öldürdü”* fikri kazınmaya çalışıldı, bunda da kısmi bir başarı var tabii.

İşte bu genç bilmemneler güya* “bir terör kurbanından diğer terör kurbanına mesaj”* adı altında böyle bir eylem yapmışlar. Ancak sanki* “Sende adam öldürüyorsun”* der gibiler. Bu işin bir diğer anlamı da şudur:* “Bir Kürt ölürse karşılığında bir Türk yakılır.”* İnsan biraz utanır, sıkılır. Hayatlarının baharını bile yaşamamış iki kızımızın ölümünden pay çıkarmaya çalışan bu sığ, bilgisiz, bilinçsiz, duyarsız *12 Eylül nesli*yle Türkiye nereye kadar gidebilir ki?



CAN ATAKLI / VATAN GZT. / 12.10.2009

----------


## bozok

*BDP PANELİNDE CONVERSE RüZGARI*

**

*24.02.2010 18:32*

*BDP*’nin düzenlediği *28 şubat Paneli*’ne konuşmacı olarak *Genç Siviller* temsilcisi çağırması dikkat çekti. Genç Siviller’den *Erkan şen*, panelde yaptığı konuşmada; Kemalizmin aracının laiklik ve Türkleştirmek olduğunu, söyledi. Askeri darbeler sürecinin de bunun üzerinden gerçekleştiğini dile getiren şen, hak ve özgürlük taleplerinin ortaklaştırılması konusunda Kürt hareketinin bulunduğu konumun yararlı olacağını söyledi. Kürt hareketinin bu konuda deneyimli olduğuna ve çok işlevsel olduğuna işaret eden şen, BDP’nin sesine ve muhalif harekete çok ihtiyaç olduğunu, kaydetti.

BDP Paneli’nde konuşan *Mazlum-Der yöneticisi Mustafa Kaylı* ise devletin ırkçı, Türkçü bir nitelik taşıdığını, söyledi. Devletin Kürt sorununda olduğu gibi bir çok konuda yalan söylediğini ve bunların zamanla ortaya çıktığını, anlattı.

Panelin olduğu saatlerde ise *PKK yöneticisi Murat Karayılan*, *Gülen cemaatine karşı* şu açıklamada bulunuyordu: “‘Bu cemaatin ileri gelenlerini, akil adamlarını hareketimize ve halkımıza karşı düşmanlık çizgisinden vazgeçmeye çağırıyorum. Kendilerini devletin özel savaş daireleri yerine koymayı ve bununla yaptıklarını kendi ideolojileriyle nasıl bağdaştırdıklarını, kökleri tarihin derinliklerine dayanan Kürt halkının haklı özgürlük davasına karşı çirkin saldırıları neden sürdürdüklerini kamuoyuna açıklamaya çağırıyorum. Bize karşı bu haksız suçlamalar, ağır saldırıları neye dayandırdıklarını ellerini vicdanlarına koyarak sorgulamaya davet ediyorum. Eğer kendileri bu düşmanca politikalarına son verirlerse o vakit hareketimiz ve halkımızda yeni değerlendirmeye gidecektir.’’ 

Kürt siyaseti içinde yaşanan bu tuhaf politikalar herkesi şaşırttı.


*Odatv.com*

----------


## bozok

*Pentagon’a bağlı sivil gençlik olur mu?*


Türkiye’de Soros’un Açık Toplum Enstitüsü’nün uzantısı olarak* “sivil gençlik”* teşkilatları kuruldu. Oysa planlama bakımından doğrudan Pentagon’a bağlıdırlar, bunun farkında olmalarını dilerdim. Sadece onları değil, bütün gençlerimizi yeniden uyarmak için konunun uzmanı olan Ramiz Mehdiyev’in *“Geçmişin Işığında Demokrasiye Giden Yol”* kitabından örnekler vereceğim. 

*** 

- İlginç bir durum: Pembe ihtilal zamanı, ABD’nin Gürcistan’daki Büyükelçisi Richard Miles, 1992 yılında Halk Cephesi tarafından gerçekleştirilen devlet ihtilali zamanında Azerbaycan’da, 2000 yılında ise Miloşeviç devrildiği zaman da Yugoslavya’da büyükelçilik yapmıştı. (S. 295) 

- Sırbistan ve Gürcistan’da olduğu gibi Ukrayna’daki seçimler sırasında Otpor ve Kmara kurumlarının ikizi Pora gençlik kuruluşu aktif iş gerçekleştirmiştir. 

Seçimler öncesinde New York gazetesi Sun, okurlarını, *“Sessiz Amerikalı”* nın yazıları ile tanıştırıp, Kiev’deki mitinglerin onun çabalarının sonucu olduğunu kaydetmiştir. 

- Ukraynalı göçmen çocuğu olan Adrian Karatnitsky, turuncu ihtilalin düzenleyicilerinden biri olan Freedom House örgütünde birkaç yıl çalışmıştır. 

Freedom House, Ukrayna seçim maratonunu kontrol eden 1023 seçim eğitmeni hazırlamıştır. A. Karatnitsky’nin kendisi ise daha Ağustos ayından itibaren oluşmaya başlayan Ukraynalı aktif grupların düzenlenmesine katılmıştır. A. Karatnitsky, _“Miloşeviç’e karşı olan sivil muhalefetin Hırvat ve Sırp grup liderleri, Ukraynalı gençlere, itiraz eden topluluğun ’ısı kontrol etme’ yöntemlerini öğretiyordu”_ demiştir. Onlara hükümetin baskısına nasıl karşı durulacağı ve sivil grupların direnmesinin, Batı projesinin bir parçası olmadıklarını göstermeyi öğretmişlerdir. Onlara, sokak mitinglerini yönetmenin ve siyasi rakiplerle alay etmenin farklı yöntemlerini öğretmişlerdir. 

- Karatnitsky, *“Yuşenko, benim hoşuma gidiyor. O, Batı eğitimli bir siyasetçidir, karısı Amerikalıdır”* diyebilmiştir. 

Collin Powell, ABD’nin Ukrayna seçimlerine 15 milyon dolar harcadığını söylemiştir. Kongre’den sızan başka verilere göre, Ukrayna’deki seçimlere farklı fonlar aracılığıyla, ABD 65 milyon dolar harcamıştır. Kaydetmek gerekir ki ABD’nin devlet başkanı adaylarına yabancı kaynaklardan mali destek yasaktır. (S. 311) 

*** 

- Soros Cemiyeti’nin raporlarında seçimleri gözlemlemek için kurulan kurumların, oylamadan hemen sonra ihtilalin ana merkezi oldukları belirtilmiştir. Yine Soros, seçim bölgelerinde gece nöbetlerini finanse etmiştir. 

Pora Gençler Teşkilatı, hapsedilmiş üyelerini, Soros tarafından finanse edilen avukatlar aracılığıyla hapishanelerden çıkarmıştır. 

Batı tarafından desteklenen kitle medyası, seçimlerin ikinci aşamasında ihtilalin destekçisi olmuştur. Soros, devlet televizyon kanallarından daha operatif ve gündemde olan Meydan adlı İnternet sitesini ve ihtilal günleri boyunca 131 defa çıkıp Kiev merkezinde dağıtılan haber bültenini de desteklemiştir. Amerikan Büyükelçiliği ile Soros tarafından finanse edilen *“Senin Seçimin”* gazete eki, milyonluk tirajlara ulaşıyordu ve çoğu zaman göstericiler tarafından ücretsiz dağıtılıyordu. 

Gala Radyo gibi daha küçük medya araçları, seçim sonuçlarına itirazın yüksek sesi olmuştur. Gala, zaman zaman muhabirlere, ihtilal koruma kordonunu aşmalarına yardımcı olan basın kartları dağıtıyordu. (S. 311)


*Arslan BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 21 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*Azerbaycan kasedi:2 bin dolara vatan satan genç siviller!*



Ramiz Mehdiyev’in *“Geçmişin Işığında Demokrasiye Giden Yol”* kitabından faydalanarak; dünyada neler olup bittiğini gözden geçiriyorduk: 

- Ukrayna’da turuncu devrimin başında Yuşenko’ya ciddi bir toplum desteği yoktu. Pora Gençler Teşkilatı’nın faaliyetleri, özellikle muhalif seçmenleri ve gençleri turuncular tarafına çekmeye yönelikti. Bu tür gençlik teşkilatları, gençlerin olgunlaşmamış bilincine etki yapmak için özellikle üniversite ve orta öğretim öğrencilerine yönelikti. Bu şekilde onları muhalefet mitinglerine dahil ederek eylemleri daha kalabalık hale getirmek istiyorlardı. Benzer gençlik teşkilatlarını Azerbaycan’da kurarak benzer siyasi sonuçlar almayı ümit ediyorlardı. 

***

- Azerbaycan’da üağrı Gençler Teşkilatı, Müsavat Partisi’nin kontrolü altındaydı. Müsavat Partisi’nin Başkanı İ. Kamber’in oğlu, bu teşkilatın başındaydı ve onu partinin bir kanadı haline getirmişti. 

- Yeni Fikir Gençlik Teşkilatı’nın başında Azerbaycan Halk Cephesi’nin Başkanı Ali Kerimli’nin eşinin yakın bir akrabası vardı. Bu teşkilat da üağrı Grubu gibi, gençlerin mitinglere aktif katılması için çalışmaktaydı. Fakat bu teşkilata bir skandalla ün kazandıran olay, başkanları Ruslan Beşirli’nin gözaltına alınmasıdır. O, 29 Temmuz 2005 tarihinde Tiflis’te bir evde Ermenilerin istihbarat teşkilatı mensubu Georgiy İsparyan ile görüşürken temsil ettiği güçlerin, ABD’nin Milli Demokrasi Enstitüsü için çalıştığını ve bu kurumdan Azerbaycan’da devrim gerçekleştirmek için özel görev aldığını söylemiştir. Bu konuşma Ermeni istihbaratı tarafından kaydedilmiş ve görüşenlerin birine saklama amaçlı verilmiştir. Reddettiği halde bu kasedi televizyonda yayınlamakla tehdit ediyorlardı. 

- Gazeteciler, milli muhalefetin *Yeni Fikir Gençlik Teşkilatı* kılığındaki yalancı vatanseverliğine şöyle tepki verdi: 

“Bu cahil insanın ülkede istikrarsızlık oluşturmak için aldığı parayı görünce, herkes muhalefet hareketleri konusunda ciddi hayal kırıklığı yaşadı. Aynı hayal kırıklığını, bu delikanlının planlarını gerçekleştirmek için sadece 2 bin dolar aldığını öğrenince de yaşadılar. Ruslan Beşirli’nin Azerbaycan Halk Cephesi’nin başkan yardımcısı Fuad Mustafayev ve kendi yardımcısı Said Nuriyev’i ihbar ettiğinde de bu duyguyu yaşadık. Yani bu muhalefetten mi biz demokratik değişiklikler uğruna mücadele bekliyoruz? Yorumsuz.” 

ADP üyesi Gurban Memmedov, basın toplantısında, Beşirli’nin iki bin dolar aldığına dair şöyle bir açıklamayı gülerek yapmıştır: “Madem yerli iş adamları devletin demokratikleşmesi için para ayırmıyor, politik mücadeleyi sürdürmek için alternatif kaynak bulmak gerekir. Beşirli parayı iade ederek hata yapmıştır. Madem aldı, gençlerin problemlerine harcamalıydı.” S. 384-387) 

- ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın eski basın sorumlusu James Rubin’in bir hatırası şöyledir: 

İngiliz temsilcileri, kendi hukukçularının Belgrat’a güç tatbik edilmesine karşı olduklarını bildirdiklerinde Madam Allbright, “Başka hukukçular bulun” diye cevap vermiştir. (S. 196) 

***

Demek ki ABD açısından maksada ulaşmak adına, gençleri parayla ele geçirmek dahil her yol mübahtır; dolayısıyla Ukrayna, Gürcistan, Azerbaycan ve Kırgızistan gibi ülkelerde demokratikleşme ve insan hakları dosyaları arasında ve genç sivilleri örgütleyerek kendi projesini uygulamaktadırlar. Ya Türkiye’de?

*Arslan BULUT* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 22 Mayıs 2010

----------


## bozok

*üok Yazık!*



_(Foto: Bozok)_

Kendilerine Genç Siviller adı veren ne idüğü belirsiz bir gurup, ülkemizde 
iğrenç işler yapmaya devam ediyor. 

Bugün yandaş medyaya şöyle bir haber düştü; 

"Genç Siviller, Radyo Televizyon üst Kurulu'ndan (RTüK) televizyon 
kanallarında yayımlanan her türlü program, dizi ve filmde kullanılmasını 
zorunlu tuttuğu akıllı işaretlere bir yenisinin eklenmesini istedi. 

Neredeyse her gün yayımlanan tartışma programlarına konuk olan emekli 
askerlerin şiddeti kışkırtarak, demokrasi dışı örnekler oluşturduğunu 
savunan Genç Siviller, RTüK'ün akıllı işaretlere "emekli paşa çıkabilir" 
uyarısını da eklemesini talep etti." 

Haberden de anlaşılacağı gibi, Türk Ordusunun Kahraman Komutanlarına ve Türk Yargısının muhterem insanlarına saldırmayı Demokrasi sanan bu ahmaklar, kendilerine verilen görevleri eksiksiz yerine getiriyor."Dikkat köpek çıkabilir" misali yazılan bu yazı bizleri gerçekten incitmiştir. 

Sayın Genelkurmay Başkanımız ve Yargımızın nadide insanları bu kendini 
bilmezlere gereken cevabı vereceklerdir, ama bu zavallı yaratıklara ben de 
bir cevap vermek istiyorum. 

Türk Milleti hayatta her şeyi affeder ama ihaneti asla affetmez. ülkemizi bu 
hale getiren bu Türkiye Sevgisizleri, er veya geç Türk Adaletine hesap 
vereceklerdir. 

Başbakan, "PKK bir taşerondur" dediği zaman, halkımız "Kimin taşeronu " diye sormuştu. O zamanlar, İsrail hakkında esip gürlediği için insanlarımız bu ülkeyi, İsrail sanmıştı. 

Başbakanın İsrail'e esip gürlemesi bir gün sonra sükÃ»nete dönüştü. ABD 
dönüşü ağzından baklayı çıkarıverdi. Meğerse PKK; devam eden bir davanın 
ismi olan Ergenekon'un, taşeronu imiş. 

Mahkemesi devam eden, hiçbir iddiası kanıtlanmayan, böyle bir örgütün 
varlığı bile bilinmezken, Başbakanımız bu konu hakkında karar verebiliyor. 

Hapishanelerde insanlar acı çekerken ve kendilerini savunmaya çalışırken, 
yandaş medya bir taraftan, Başbakanımız bir taraftan davayı etkilemeye devam ediyorlar. İnsanlar tutuklandığı zaman "Yargı görevini yapıyor beklemek lazım" diyenler, insanlar tahliye olunca, Yargımıza ateş püskürüyorlar. 

Böyle çifte standart ile yaşamaya alışık olanlar şunu bilmelidirler ki, 
Adalet bir gün onlara da lazım olacaktır. 

Son günlerde yaşanan gelişmeler bizleri kaygılandırmaya devam ediyor. Yandaş medyanın kahramanları her gün değişik bir konuyu tartışmaya açıyor. 

Televizyonlarda yapılan açık oturumlar, psikolojik harp unsurlarının buluşma 
noktası olmuş. Kürt sorunu adı altında konuşan konuşmacılar, ırkçılık 
yapmaya devam ediyorlar. 

ülkemizi bölmek isteyenler bu taleplerini gözümüzün içine baka baka bizlere 
iletiyorlar. 

Emekliler perişan, çiftçi, işçi, köylü, esnaf bitap düşmüş durumda. 

İşletmeler kapanmak üzere, insanlar aş ve iş bekliyor. 

Ama birileri bu olumsuz gidişatı; 

Asker ve Yargıyı etkisiz hale getirmek için kullanıyor. 

Orhan Tunç 

 
2 Temmuz 2010 / *İnternetajans*

----------


## bozok

*Genç Siviller'in Arkasındaki Derin ABD*


Sürekli Darbe "Ergenekon"'un ülkemize kattığı renk tartışılmaz. Bu süreç sayesinde sahip olduğumuz değerlerin bir kez daha farkına vardık. Büyük "hukuk" adamı Zekeriya üz'ü de, "Ergenekon öyle bir örgüttür ki, üye olduğunuzun farkına bile varamayabilirsiniz" diyebilen Yıldıray Oğur gibileri de bu süreçte tanıdık. Mehmet Baransu gibi gazetecileri saymıyorum bile

Bu süreçte özellikle bir grup peydahlandı ki, bu yavrular hepimizi gelecek adına ümitlendirdi.

Genç Siviller 'den sözediyorum.

Bu heyecanlı ve esprili yavrularımız "Genç Siviller Rahatsız" sloganı ile arz-ı endam ettikleri sahnede yaratıcı eylemleri ile "demokrasi" adına bir pop mücadele başlattılar.

ülkede kitaplar "suç aleti" muamelesi yapılarak toplatılır ve hatta silinerek yok edilmeye çalışılırken veya Gazze'de sivillerin kanına İsrail tarafından ekmek doğranırken ortalıkta gözükmeseler de, "Ergenekon" sürecinde AKP'nin çok hoşuna gidecek noktalarda yaratıcı sloganlar eşliğinde ekranları , sayfaları ve sokakları şenlendirmeyi bildiler.

Medya desteği sayesinde 10 kişilik yaptıkları gösteriler bile gazetelerde , ekranlarda yer buldu. Yaşıtları üniversite önünde polislerden cop yerken ortalıkta yoktular ama İstanbul Barosu yürüyüş yaparken oradaydılar.

Bu seçici rahatsız olma durumu Genç Siviller'in ne kadar genç ve ne kadar sivil olduğu sorusunu da beraberinde getiriyor haliyle.

Güya "derin" Türk Devleti'ne karşı "demokrasi mücadelesi veren bu yavruların, ABD Derin devleti ile ilişkilerini gelin hep beraber okuyalım.

Bu okumaya başlamak için Alliance for Youth Movements - AYM (Genç Hareketler Birliği) nedir bilmemiz gerekiyor.

Dünya çapındaki gençlik hareketlerini bir çatı altında toplayan bu örgütün arkasında ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı var. ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı'nın konu ile ilgili resmi açıklamasını bu adreste okuyabilirsiniz. 

ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı; Facebook ve Google gibi firmalarla işbirliği içinde oluşturduğu AYM 'yi dünya çapında örgütlediği kadife "devrimlerin" gençlik altyapısını oluşturmak için kullanıyor. Bu gençlere, Internet üzerindeki çeşitli mecraları örgütlenme ve seslerini duyurmak adına nasıl kullanacaklarını bu yapı üzerinden öğretiyor.

En son Mısır'daki "devrimde" rol alan 6 Nisan Gençlik Hareketinin arkasından AYM çıktı.

ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı adına AYM'nin kuruluşunda yeralan ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Kamu Diplomasisi ve Halkla İlişkilerden Sorumlu Müsteşar Yardımcısı James K. Glassman ve Clinton'un Politika Planlama kadrosundan Jared Cohen'in de katıldığı AYM zirvesi ise 2008 Aralık ayında gerçekleşti.

Bu zirveye geçmeden önce AYM'nin ABD devleti adına kurucusu Glassman'ın diğer icraatlarine bir göz atalım.

Glassman, 3 Eylül 2009'dan bu yana George Bush W. Enstitüsü'nün başkanlığını yürütüyor. Enstitünün web sitesinde aynen şöyle yazıyor :

"Başkan ve Bayan Bush'un bütün insanlar için özgürlük idealinden esinleniyoruz"...

Genç Sivillerin ağa babasının enstitüsünün esin kaynağına bakar mısınız?

Bitmedi...

Bu "demokrasi" misyonuna soyunmadan önce Glassman'ın görev yeri ABD'li neo-conların dergahı olan American Enterprise Enstitüsü idi. 

Glassman'ın yakın mesaide bulunduğu bir diğer isim Peter Ackerman.
Bu zat; ABD'de "çöp tahvil/hisse" olarak adlandırılan "junk bond" piyasasından ve bu piyasa üzerinden çevirdiği dolaplarla zengin olan bir dolar multimilyoneri.

Mısır'daki "devrimin" gençlik ayağını oluşturan 6 Nisan Gençlik Hareketi, "devrimcilik" eğitimini Belgrad merkezli Centre for Applied Nonviolent Action and Strategies (CANVAS - Uygulamalı şiddet Dışı Eylemler ve Stratejiler Merkezi ) organizasyonundan aldı. CANVAS ise ICNC yani International Center for Nonviolent Conflict (şiddet Dışı üatışma İçin Uluslararası Merkez) ile yakın çalışıyor.

*ICNC'ni kim finanse ediyor?*

Peter Ackerman.

"Freedom House" (üzgürlük Evi) isimli, ABD'nin güya sivil örgütünün 2005-2009 yılları arasında başkanlığını kim yaptı?

Peter Ackerman.

Freedom House'ı kim finanse ediyor?

National Endowment for Democracy...

ABD Devleti'nin kongre aracılığı ile doğrudan finanse ettiği ; ABD Devletinin doğrudan kontrolü altında dünyaya "demokrasi" ihraç etmekle görevli bu sözde sivil yapı 1983 yılından beri faaliyette.

Kurucularından Allen Weinstein'in şu sözleri sanırım yeteri kadar açıklayıcı olacaktır :

"Bugün NED olarak yaptığımız bir çok şey 25 yıl önce CIA tarafından gizli olarak yapılıyordu."

(Kaynak : Blum, Rogue State: A Guide to the World's Only Superpower)

şu ana kadar neler öğrendik...

ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı'dan , ABD Devleti'nin resmen finanse ettiği NED'e kadar bir çok ABD Devleti organı, bugün dünyada "gençlik hareketi" olarak örgütlenen yapıların doğrudan örgütlenmesi ve finansmanında rol alıyor.

Yazının başındaki Alliance For Youth Movement (AYM) da ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığındaki üst düzey görevli Glassman üzerinden bu küresel çete ile bağlantılı.

Peki AYM'nin; ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığının sponsorluğunda, 3-8 Aralık 2008 tarihinde düzenlediği zirveye kimler katıldı :

Tabi ki Türk "derin devletine" karşı cesurca mücadele eden bizim yavrular...

Genç Siviller

Genç Siviller adına katılanlar kim?

Ceren Kenar, Turgay Oğur (Yıldıray Oğur'un abisi)

ABD'nin kucağında pışpışladığı bu yavrularımız ABD Derin Devleti'nden aldıkları destekle o gün bugündür "Ergenekon" sürecinde zeka küpü sloganlar bulup, bunları pankartlarla pencerelerden sarkıtarak "demokrasi" mücadelesi veriyorlar.

Facebook'taki üye sayıları milyonları bulmuş durumda. Bu kadar kısa sürede bu kadar üye sayısına ulaşmada ABD Ordusu tarafından sosyal medyalar üzerinde kullanılan sahte kimlik üretme/yönetme ("persona management") yazılımlarının etkili olup olmadığı ortaya çıktığında, Türkiye'de militarizme cephe alan bu yavruların ne kadar genç ve ne kadar sivil olduğu bir kez daha ortaya çıkacak. 

Hem ABD "derin devleti" ile dans edeceksin, sonra da gelip Türkiye'de "derin devlete" bayrak açacaksın öyle mi?

Hadi oradan...

ünce oturduğun kucaktan kalk yavru kuş.

Kalk da, o kanatların sana ait olmadığını anla.

Sen Madeleine Albright kadar genç...

Bush kadar demokrat...

Blackwater kadar sivilsin yavrucuğum...

Ve baban ABD!

B. G.


*Behiç GüRCİHAN* / AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 28.03.2011

----------


## bozok

*Yerli Faşiste Not*



Sevgili Yerli Faşist; 

Artık geldiğimiz noktada büyümen, çocukluk histerilerini, paranoyalarını geride bırakman ve yeni çağa ayak uydurman gerekiyor. 

İnsanların kafasına basarak, ağzını tıkayarak, işkence yaparak susturabileceğin, engelleyebileceğin dönemler sona erdi. Bir emirle kitap /gazete toplatmak, matbaa basmak, radyodan bildiri okumak yetmiyor artık. Asanı da, astıranı da böyle yapıyordu zamanında ama artık o günler geçti. 

Bu yeni çağda ağababan olan AB-D'den çok şey öğrenmen gerekiyor. Onlar ki faşizmin teorisini ve pratiğini geliştirdiler emin ol şimdide yeni çağın Yeni Faşizminin teorisinde ve pratiğinde yol katetmiş durumdalar. 

Onlar postalları rafa kaldırıp, konversleri dağıttılar çoktan.

Onlar sürekli savaşa "demokrasi ve özgürlük" savaşı ismini verdiler mesela. 

Onlar George Orwell'in tarihi romanındaki "double speak"i mükemmelleştirdiler. 

Aç televizyonu gör. 

Mesela; Türkiye'de "Gladio"'nun faili meçhullerde zirve yaptığı dönemde üiller'e danışmanlık yapan, "Kurşun atan da yiyen de bizdendir" sözünün mimarı Mümtaz'er Türköne'yi "demokrasiden" ve "anti-militarizmden" sözederken bulacaksın. 

Aç televizyonu gör...

12 Eylül cuntasının nedense maden ocaklarına dokunmadığı, 12 Eylül darbesinin şakşakçısı Nazlı Ilıcak'ı "demokrasi"den sözederken göreceksin mesela...

Aç televizyonu gör...

Türkiye'de yıllarca en karanlık dönemlerde Başbakanlık Müsteşarlığı yapan Hasan Celal Güzel'in "derin devletten" şikayet ettiğini duyacaksın...

Bunları görmezsen sevgili yerel faşist, geride kalırsın. Batılı faşistlerin etki alanındaki bu şahsiyetleri takip etmezsen faşizmin Konya ovasında tıkalı kalırsın. Yeni Faşizmin Atlantik okyanusunda yelken açmak istiyorsan ya dönüşeceksin, ya da teşekkür belgeni duvarına asacaksın.

Artık yeni paradigman susturmak değil, dönüştürmek olmalı. 

Artık insanların söylediklerini değil, gerçeklik algılarını değiştirmeye oynamalısın.Hollywood izleyesin diye "Inception" filmini boşuna mı çekti? 

Sen basılmamış kitabı toplatmaya çalışırken, adamlar düşünülmemiş düşünceyi nasıl değiştiririm peşinde farkında değil misin?

Hiç mi "Yeni Faşizmin" propagandisti, bütün darbelerin aile boyu şakşakçısı Ahmet Altan'dan ders almıyorsun? 

Görmüyor musun adam sürekli "Gerçek" ten sözediyor...

Görmüyor musun adam sürekli tepeden bakan bir tonla, "Bu gerçeğe alışacaksınız" diye ahkam kesiyor; 12 Eylül'ün "bu işi bırakacaksın" diyerek işkence eden eli coplu komiseri misali

Sanıyor musun ki ucuz "tarih" romanları yaza yaza anladı bunları Ahmet Altan.

Yanılırsın ey yerli faşist. 

Bunlar hepsi bunları ağa babalarından öğrendi. Amerikan büyükelçiliğinden, enstitütü görünümlü Fransız kültür merkezlerine kadar ne için kuruldu bunca "irfan" ve fesat yuvası. 

Sen hiç Internet'te bir grup kurup sayfana üye toplamaya çalıştın mı? 

Facebook'ta nasıl milyonlarca üyeye ulaştı zannediyorsun bunca tıfıl tayfası? 

üok mu çalışarak ? 

O yüzden bugün; Yeni Faşizmin propaganda bülteni tarafından satışa geliyor ve köşene yollanıyorsun. 

üünkü sen çok demode bir faşistsin. 

Sistemin daha modern, daha "ilerici", daha yaratıcı ve daha entellektüel faşistlere ihtiyacı var. 

Sistemin insanların düşüncelerini, yazdıklarını engellemeye çalışan değil, dönüştüren mekanizmaları kuran yetenekli Yeni Faşistlere ihtiyacı var. 

İdamı düşünce suçu üzerinden değil; 3 yavrunun kanına giren bir sapık üzerinden getirebilen...

Bütün toplumu gözetim altına alan kameraları; iki haftaya sıkıştırılan yoğun bir kapkaç , "hemşireyi hastanelik ettiler" haberleri üzerinden normalleştiren bir zekayı arıyor onlar. 

Potansiyel gördüklerini ABD'ye alıp özel eğitime tabi tutup, Yeni Faşist olarak yeniden cilalayıp geri yolluyorlar. Bak cemaatin yazar diye pazarlanan tosuncuklarına, bir çok örneğini göreceksin. 

"Delete" tuşu ile hiç bir şey "delete" olmuyor artık sevgili yerli faşist.

"Delete" ettiğin şey İsveç'ten çıkıyor , bir anda yüzbinler indiriyor. 

Elinde bir kaval, yanında bir çoban köpeği sürüleri güttüğün günler geride kaldı. 

Sürü dağıldı, küresel ağın üzerine nokta nokta serpildi. 

Artık akıllı çobanlara, 

kaval çalan değil orkestra yönetebilenlere ve 

çoban köpeği değil Cerberus'un dilinden anlayanlara ihtiyaç var. 

Cerberus mu ne?

Oku da büyü yerli faşist. 


*Açık İstihbarat* / 1 Nisan 2011

----------

